# Bulgaria baby!!!17 year bodybuilder



## viktorterziyski (Jul 10, 2008)

He is the greatest junior"s bodybuilder in Bulgaria, his name is Viktor Terziyski. http://viktorterziyski.hit.bg/Index.html - the official Viktor Terziyski website

Need Sponsor


----------



## ti6ko (Jul 10, 2008)

batka viktor e mn mnmn zdrav bace


----------



## SheLifts (Jul 10, 2008)

spammer. we got this at another site also.


----------

